# J Hendrix



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Well,

we built travel cases for several of the guitars that jimmy Hendrix owned for an upcoming showing in Vegas.

I got to hold one last Friday, he played lefty, strung upside down, tuner on top.

I'm a lefty too, it was really odd looking at the knobs in the way of your arm like that.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool. what kind of showing? all hendrix memoribilia?


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

*Hendrix*

FWIW, Hendrix played lefty, right side up. Doyle Bramhall II, Rusty Burns, and Shake Russell play lefty upside down.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yes all Hendrix collection going to tour in Vegas

the owner has a pile of stuff

clothes , posters, artwork, 12 guitars, original lyrics on notepads, etc, the gold record type of awards

the low strings are on top in one of his videos at woodstock.........dunno


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Correct, that's right side up, but lefty. He had to recut all the nuts on his guitars. True lefty.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now that is a cool story.
Hendrix was one of a kind..a true music legend of all times.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

you didn't get the urge to douse it with lighter fluid after playing it:rybka:


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

texjam said:


> FWIW, Hendrix played lefty, right side up. Doyle Bramhall II, Rusty Burns, and Shake Russell play lefty upside down.


I had to look at pictures just to verify that. I then took one of my guitars and restrung it upside down and redid the bridge (tunematic) I then drank heavily cried and screamed to the sky... it is a totally different sound because 1st of all the miking on the pickups are reversed and once you get as an example playing a D upside down comfortable it gives you a totally different sound.


----------

